

The Dow in Gold - envitar
http://blogs.reuters.com/rolfe-winkler/2009/11/11/chart-of-the-day-the-dow-priced-in-gold/

======
Retric
This ignores Dividends.

<http://www.investopedia.com/articles/02/082702.asp>

------
chasingsparks
Ratio's can be _very_ misleading. I'd be more interested in seeing a chart
with plots for Gold, DJIA, and then the ratio.

